# Fortune Teller Fortunes



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I wanted to play a game of "Throw the Bones" at my voodoo party and read people's bones (fortunes) to them. I compiled a list from some suggestions on here and from online horoscopes (idea suggested by a member). We will have a fair amount of teens at the party, but many of the predictions are for adults also. 

For anyone needing fortune ideas, here's my list:

FORTUNES

You will:
have unexpected good fortune.
have a lot of luck and happiness.
have an amorous adventure.
travel to far off destinations.
achieve something amazing.
be attracted to an unusual person whose charm will bewitch you.
meet people totally outside your circle of friends; beware of their intentions.
come into a large sum of money.
have a long life and good health.
have a major argument with your spouse over something trivial.
receive money from an unexpected source.
have a very special birthday.
soon have an unforgettable evening with your spouse.
get news that will make your blood run cold.
soon be making a new friend.
win a competition.

Be careful:
about who you make friends with.
what you say behind a friends back.
of a conflict with your boss.
in love; you will be deceived.
of those who misunderstand your playful nature.
of an accident involving a frog.

You:
are having difficulty concentrating on work.
have intense mood swings.
need to finish the task you have been putting aside.
have been very busy; take time for yourself and relax.
enjoy being around other people and love a party.
are often the peacemaker in your family.
have a highly developed sexuality and tend to be promiscuous.
have a secret admirer but they are too shy to tell you.
will be making a major improvement to your home.
are becoming a little eccentric; this is a cause of concern for your loved ones.
tend to live beyond your means.
quickly get annoyed and are easily provoked.
get great pleasure from entertaining friends.
have good health and lots of vitality.
are prone to fears and imaginary terrors.

Your:
loved ones demand a lot from you; take time for yourself.
parents are very proud of you.
ambition outstrips your abilities.
imagination will play nasty tricks on you.
hard work will soon start paying off and the rewards will be enormous.
family will support you in making a difficult decision.
outgoing nature will win you many friends.
partner will embarrass you in front of others.

___________________________________________

Think about your budget before booking a trip.
A true friend will give you honest answers.
Do not temper your strong, erotic nature.
A new partnership will work out.
Work will be presenting new opportunities.
A family matter will soon be resolved.
Something is ending in your life and something new and positive will be beginning.
A good deed will soon be repaid.
A phone call will bring good news.
An item lost will soon be found.
Coworkers may not be completely honest with you.
Try not to rely on help from others.
A friendship might suffer if money becomes an issue.
Do not let your in-laws upset you.
A man will come to you in a dream; listen to his message.
Believe in yourself and your talent.
Think carefully before making a big decision.
There will suddenly be a big change in your life.
Beware of a person at work. They desire your job.
A person you consider a friend is jealous of you.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Awesome, thank you for posting! I am having a fortune teller this year and I copied your list of ideas. I appreciate you sharing this, it was much needed!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you for the fortunes, I needed some for my fortune teller too. Love your avatar!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

What a great idea ... so whats the setup? You sit there and people come up to you and roll the bones and you hand them a card or what's it all entail?

This just seems like a great idea i wanted to know more of what you were going to do


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

My fortune teller is a skeleton hooked to a Flying Crank Ghost rig. He waves his hands over the crystal ball and tells pre-recorded fortunes through his Boris skull. My avatar is a photo of him, modeled after one at the wonderfully humorous and now-defunct Boney Island, down to the "Fortunes for Dummies" book on the table. I think a mix with some joke fortunes and some "real" fortunes like Tannasgach's will keep it fresh. Some haunters have actors telling fortunes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am planning to have a fortune teller gyspy like witch in one of the bedrooms. I am modelling the table after the one that a witchfromcanada has in her photo album. I just love the set-up.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

trickortreat said:


> My fortune teller is a skeleton hooked to a Flying Crank Ghost rig. He waves his hands over the crystal ball and tells pre-recorded fortunes through his Boris skull. My avartar is a photo of him, modeled after one at the wonderfully humorous and now-defunct Boney Island, down to the "Fortunes for Dummies" book on the table I think a mix with some joke fortunes and some "real" fortunes like Tannasgach's will keep it fresh. Some haunters have actors telling fortunes.


Oh i see!! Wow that's cool!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome setup trickortreat!



krissibex said:


> What a great idea ... so whats the setup? You sit there and people come up to you and roll the bones and you hand them a card or what's it all entail?
> 
> This just seems like a great idea i wanted to know more of what you were going to do


My idea is much more simple. I have an animal hide I'll lay out and a bowl of bones, shells, and rocks. (Or you can draw a circle in the dirt or with chalk.) The guest will throw the bones onto the hide for me to read. The creep factor comes in cause I'll be using real bones. I have a ziplock bag in my freezer that I keep throwing bones in, when I'm ready I'll boil them down and bleach them. My teenage daughter is already saying, "Eww Mom, that's gross."


----------

